
It wasn't your imagination: US experienced warmest March ever - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/04/it-wasnt-your-imagination-us-experienced-warmest-march-ever.ars
======
ahi
I live in Michigan. It was bizarre. Pushing 80-85 even before the official
start of spring. At a time of year 20 degrees and a foot of snow just elicits
shrugs and mumbled cursing. For you SV hackers, imagine how freaky it would be
to be greeted with a foot of snow on the ground some August morning.

Now that everything bloomed 6-8 weeks early, I worry a bit for our farmers who
might get clobbered with a fairly typical May cold snap.

